# Quarantine



## mariomike (25 Jan 2020)

In the event any emergency services members find themselves quarantined during coronavirus, this was the protocol in Toronto prior to, and during, SARS in 2003. It remains in effect.

You may wish to check if your municipality has the same. If not, it may be worth asking, "Why not?"



> Quarantine
> 45.17 (a) Time lost by a Paramedic as a result of being quarantined by any official authorized to do so in accordance with the applicable legislation because of a job-related incident shall be treated as a leave of absence
> with pay for the duration of the quarantine.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Jan 2020)

Just prevent travel to and from Wuhan, China. Eating under cooked meat should help.


----------



## mariomike (25 Jan 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Just prevent travel to and from Wuhan, China.



I was remembering how it went down 17 years ago in Toronto. It took off like a wildfire.
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1197/j.aem.2004.03.021
"To describe the loss of paramedic availability to Toronto Paramedic Services during a biphasic (SARS-1 and SARS-2) outbreak of severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS)."

In today's news,


> We can confirm @TOPublicHealth notified the division of a change in condition to a patient that Paramedics transported. However, Paramedics arrived at work tonight to news of an upgraded condition from a press conference.
> 
> Paramedics were fully protected during the emergency call. It remains unacceptable that they were not informed of the change in condition prior to the media release.



Deja vu all over again.


----------

